# Slingbox and DISH DVRs



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if the new Slingbox that lets you send TV programming to any PC over the Internet work with Dish DVRs, especially the 921 HD box. the unit says its compatible with Sat TV but I know other types of equipment that work with services such as D* do not work with E* gear.


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

The Slingbox is probably using an IR blaster, in which case, Im sure it would work with anything that could be controlled with a remote, and where slingbox had the correct IRcode for. Here is their supported devices listing, of which a lot of Dish equipment is listed and probably even more equipment uses the same remote codes. Here is the device list.


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Slingbox remote code S1170 (under Dishpro) works well with the 921.


----------



## fpembleton (Jun 19, 2005)

I have been using a Slingbox with the Dish 501 DVR. Works great from any location where you can get a broadband connection.


----------

